# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Gala Buffet - Cào Trúng Ngay

## silverbret108

Niềm vui nhân đôi cùng Gala Buffet với chương trình Cào Trúng Ngay.  Chương trình áp dụng vào các tối từ ngày 5/5/2012 đến hết ngày  10/6/2012. Không áp dụng cùng lúc với chương trình thanh toán qua thẻ.

Khi khách hàng đi nhóm 4 người trở lên sẽ được tặng 1 thẻ cào. Sau khi  cào, số tiền trên thẻ cào sẽ được nhân đôi và trừ thẳng vào hóa đơn. Mọi  chi tiết xin liên hệ nhà hàng.



Chúc các bạn có những giây phút vui vẻ cùng gia đình, bạn bè tại Gala Buffet.

Gala Buffet
ĐC: 214B Nguyễn Trãi p. Nguyễn Cư Trinh q.1
ĐT: 0838385538
Web: www.galabuffet.vn
FB: facebook.com/galabuffet

----------

